# Dog Fight @ the Park



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

Yesterday, I saw a family member's post to our local dog park's Facebook page. Apparently, there had been a fight between her 2-year-old Great Dane mix and another dog. She was bitten while trying to break them up and her dog ended up with a bloodied face. She was posting to air her complaint that no one stepped in to help, which I think _is_ a valid complaint.

However, this isn't the first time this dog has gotten into a scruff. I witnessed one situation when I was watching her dog overnight. When she came to pick him up, we accidentally spilled some dog food. My 20 lb. cocker went to grab a piece. Her dog grabbed mine by the neck and shook her until we could pull them apart.

The GSD pup I have (Stella) came from this family member. In another incident, this same dog attacked Stella over food. (I wasn't there to see this one.)

Truth be told, I was considering going to the dog park with her that day. But because I had other things to do, I declined. In retrospect, I'm glad I did and I'm thinking I may avoid the park in general.

Here's my thought process: I've had many dogs over my lifetime. In all that time and up until that one incident with my Cocker, I've never had to break up one fight -- much less three. In all honesty, I think she needs to avoid that park (though she is free to do what she pleases). At the very least, I think she needs to work with that dog and get more control over him before taking him near other dogs. Otherwise, she might find herself in a very bad situation down the road.

Am I wrong for thinking this? And if not, how can I coach her without her getting offended? Or should I mention anything at all?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

You're right, her dog sounds like it shouldn't be in the dog park. She's going to get a reputation as "_that_ owner" and people will leave when she shows up. LOL, I wouldn't try to wrestle with an angry Dane either! I hope nobody's dog ends up getting hurt. I'd say something, but I've been told I have a big mouth so maybe you shouldn't listen to me, lol.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Dogs with any sort of guarding tendencies should NEVER be in a dog park. Ever.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> Dogs with any sort of guarding tendencies should NEVER be in a dog park. Ever.


Sounds like your friends dog is a prime example of why many of us avoid dog parks.

Not really sure why you would want your dog hanging out with this train wreck? Now your dog has been attacked and my develope "issues" that "you" have to deal with. 

You can show her this link:

Leerburg | Dog Parks: Why They Are A Bad Idea

Not sure how much good it would do, because it sounds like she and her dog and her attiude are the problem!


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

Chips18 - To be honest, being naive, I passed the incident with my cocker off as a fluke. I'm starting to realize otherwise now. It's to the point where I wouldn't consider keeping him for her anymore.

Unfortunately, Stella was hers from about 9 weeks to 14 weeks. Eventually, she asked if we'd keep her because she said she couldn't handle her. She's done fantastic with us though!

Thanks for the link. I think I might pass it on to her. Too bad the dog park probably wouldn't appreciate it on their page.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

The thing is, dog parks are great idea, it's people like this being there that make them bad. 

I absolutely adore my park, personally.


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

DJEtzel - Wish that was the case here. Perhaps I should move to your area. 

At least we've got walks along the beach and places like that here. Really, you can make any place an adventure for your dog as long as they're allowed there. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> The thing is, dog parks are great idea, it's people like this being there that make them bad.
> 
> I absolutely adore my park, personally.


You'll get no argument from me!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MissLilyBean said:


> Chips18 - To be honest, being naive, I passed the incident with my cocker off as a fluke. I'm starting to realize otherwise now. It's to the point where I wouldn't consider keeping him for her anymore.
> 
> Unfortunately, Stella was hers from about 9 weeks to 14 weeks. Eventually, she asked if we'd keep her because she said she couldn't handle her. She's done fantastic with us though!
> 
> ...


Oh crap!! This dog is yours now?? That's a bit different but it can be worked with!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> Oh crap!! This dog is yours now??


I think you're getting dogs mixed up. This is a puppy she now has, not the offending dog.


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

No. LOL! The GSD puppy is mine. The out of control Great Dane is hers. She had the GSD puppy but said she couldn't handle it, so she asked us to take the GSD


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MissLilyBean (Dec 22, 2012)

So we have a Cocker (Sweet Pea) and a GSD (Stella). Believe me. I would've questioned my sanity on that one, too. LOL!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

